# 4x4 Offroad Vehicles



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Bruner had an idea for this thread which I thought was a pretty good idea.
Hopefully the thread will stay "alive" with consistent updates.

I know lots of you out there have badass rigs... let's see 'em!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'll start the show with a "before" pic of _The Sea Turtle_...

Followed by a few pics I shot this morning, and a topless pic I took this summer.
Like most offroad projects, it's a work in progress.





































The 'topless' pic is when it still had the pocket flares... 
I really like the flat flares I replaced them with.
Tons more clearance and a more aggressive look IMO.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Lovin the look of your beast pman, tires and wheels turned out really good especially with the new flares


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

agree on the flares.

here's a little willy's action around halloween time in rochester NH.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Thanks man... yeah, the new flares are a major improvement IMO.
I ripped one of the rear pocket fenders half off during some offroading awhile back... just not enough clearance.

I gotta admit, I owned that thing for a single day before putting the lift on it...
An "electric lime green" Jeep just looks goofy as hell stock like that. 
I felt like a retard driving it home from the lot.









R1der... now that's a classic Jeep pic!
Tear it up in the mud, then hose the whole thing out.









What year is that?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i believe it's a 1942 frame/body, and the rest is a mixture of willys parts (41-45). it's a real beast in the mud. the one behind it in the picture there though, has some super swampers on it, that thing loves to play in mud. haha. as you can imagine, i can't wait for spring, when the ground is soaked and we can cut some new trails. you would love the wheeling around here.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I bet!









I've never driven or been in one of those old classic Willys... would like to sometime though.
My uncle had one way back in the day... wonder whatever happened to that thing.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

the one we're restoring now will hopefully look like this...when you consider the technology back then, the capabilities of these vehicles is astonishing...










ps, if you ever make it up to the NH area between spring and fall, lemme know, we've got 3 working willy's and 5 quads, with a few thousand acres of woods to play in the mud.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's damn cool man...

Pretty cool the way Jeep has stayed so true to the original design over all those years.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Not to turn this thread into another "Hot chicks with..." but I couldn't help myself on this one!

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/28/65254227_af1e20538f.jpg?v=0

http://photos.webridestv.com/datastore/images/user/cf31a6a3fb068eada3f887a23ba0c56a/Cars_and_Girls_73796_20080515.jpg


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

P-Man did you repaint your jeep or did the paint just fade. The pic from the lot looks like a much darker green. Or has the mud just faded your paint.

That deserves to be embedded P-Man.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Probably a little bit of fade... but more likely just got a film of crud on it.



Sacrifice said:


> P-Man did you repaint your jeep or did the paint just fade. The pic from the lot looks like a much darker green. Or has the mud just faded your paint.
> 
> That deserves to be embedded P-Man.


How'd you do that Willis?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Here ya go P-Man..I'll add your other one too.
But I don't think that she's in a jeep,









:removed the picture, figured that it could easily derail this thread.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

_"Not in a Jeep?"_

Hell, I didn't even notice there was a vehicle involved!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

i have a 88 K5 6"lift, 3" body, prerunner front bumper, aluminum edlobrok heads, headers,39.5" irok swampers. 85 dodge ram 4" lift, Lincoln lockers front & back. 89 Chevy truck 6"lift 35" tires. 4-xj jeeps 90 4.5 lift, wheel wells cut,34" swampers, 91 no lift wheel wells cut, 31" swampers, 96-6.5" lift,wheel wells cut, arb front bumper,9k warn winch,roof rack,header,bigger hesco trottle body, hesco throttle body spacer, stage 3 chip,roll cage,33"&36" mudders. Last xj is for parts. 2-Cjs 79 & 85. 32" mudders on these. 1-88 yj 4.5" lift, 33" mudders, stinger front,snorkel. Most have the usual extra lights & least locker rears. Cherokees & blazer are my favorites. 96 xj has been everywhere. From Mexico to pikes peak, Pa , Minn, to the beach in Texas, & everywhere in between. I have footage somewhere of me driving over & crushing a caddy somewhere ill try to find em.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Holy sh*t man... you're a serious offroad enthusiast!









Would love to see some pics/video!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Back in HS I was in the yearbook for a year (counted as an english class or something) So for my project I took a bunch of buddies to a known 4wheelin place and we tore it up. I'll see if I can find some pix some time. It was sweet because we all ended up in the yearbook with our trucks slopping through some ponds and mud holes.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ That's awesome man...

In HS I drove my mom's yellow Datsun B-210.









Looks like our buxom beauty got deleted...
I didn't see any rules broken with that pic, but ah well... this is a 4x4 thread... not a "hot chickie" thread.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

No that was me that removed the pic....I figured that it was too distracting for this thread....plus now that you know how to post pix maybe you can create a "chicks with 4x4s thread"

Back in HS I drove an 85 Trans Am, then a 94 Camaro Z28....I borrowed my dad's 85 chevy with a 4" lift and 35's for the trip. That truck was a beast. It looked like crap but had a motor that was out of this world. Even with 35's it would smoke the tire through 1st and 2nd.....or at least that's what I've been told.

/Dad, I never spun the tires once


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Bruner... how do ya like them suspension lifts with the added body lifts?
Does it look goofy?
I remember you stating there's necessary cable and shifter elongation required in some body lifts...

Just really on the fence about throwing a 1" on mine, but don't want it to look stupid or have any problems resulting.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Is 1" really going to be that noticeable?


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

ok well i tried to post pics. but there all to big


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

wpviper said:


> Is 1" really going to be that noticeable?


It would equate to a total of 5" lift...
I'd rather go with a 2" body lift, but I suspect it would lead to a few complications and may look gooberish.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i'd put the money towards axles. having a locker up front will make you feel happy...believe me.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You won't always have problems with hoses, brake lines ect with body lifts. It depends what its going on, & what lift 1"-3". If you already have suspension lift you probably already have longer brake lines or brackets installed that moved factory brackets to make them longer. I have nothing against body lifts. Gaps can be covered with rubber or plastic. It'll only give you lil more clearance for tires. & might require longer shocks, depending on size used.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

exactly, you're not going to gain the type of clearance that one might thing...your frame is still sitting at the same height. you'll just feel higher when driving...skid plates, exhaust...i'd do those before a body lift. ORRR, for just under 3k you could get a skyjacker and pop that sucker up 6". haha. now THAT'd be freaking awesome.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> exactly, you're not going to gain the type of clearance that one might thing...your frame is still sitting at the same height. you'll just feel higher when driving...skid plates, exhaust...i'd do those before a body lift. ORRR, for just under 3k you could get a skyjacker and pop that sucker up 6". haha. now THAT'd be freaking awesome.


Yeah, if I could go back and do the 6" instead of the 4" I would totally fork out the additional $1,000.
Ah well...

Hey wpviper... awesome pics!!








What's the stats on that rig?


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

well is ever changing right now its a 4 inch rough country and 1 inch body lift 35 inch bfg km2s metal cloak front high arch tube fenders smity bulit xrc rear bumper and tire carrier my metal cloak front bumper is in the mail now I will have to get so newer pics. when I get that on


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

See, now that's exactly what I'm talkin' about.
Mind if I ask about your 1" on top of your 4"?

How do ya like it, does it look good in person, any complications... etc?


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

it works fine it was on there when i got it its came in handy when I put new shocks on the back because the rear nuts on the frame where broke off and with the extra inch i could get in there with out unbolting the body and jacking it up. it looks a little funny with a gap between my new fender well and my shocks and frame. if your looking for a feww extra inches in the rear here is somthing that might work good https://secure.aev-conversions.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=NTH23030AA


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

here is what it looks like


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i say grab a set of lockers. sometimes you can find used setups on craigslist for less $$. buyer beware though.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

Im going to get a D-60 for the rear or if i strike it rich soon atomic axles


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice WPV! P_man you could buy bigger lift & sell your current lift after the swap is made to recoop some $$


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Here are some Pics from Bruner247.

Sorry about the size of the first couple they are from a cell phone.









































From Bruner247---Video of a video of me. Lol. Hill was steeper than it looks. I couldn't walk or even crawl up it! Coming down you can see the ass end come off the ground a lil, it was so steep

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsprXpdBY9U


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Here's a couple of really crappy pics I took a long time ago. Went wheeling up a really nasty powerline trail and got caught in the rain. Had to tear the whole interior out and dry it off.







I have some more recent ones that are nicer but they won't upload for some reason? Progress bar says the entire file uploaded but the little spinning thing on the right doesn't stop. What did I break?
*edit*
Any why the f*ck is it screwing up my pictures!?!?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That looks like a well used four wheeler!









I have the same problem with pics unless I download 'em to Photobucket then copy and paste the image.

Hey, what are the stats on that rig?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

6.2 has plenty of power but terrible gas mileage. Short wheelbase does not help either. Oh ya, cant miss me going down the hwy with the big Jake on the trailer







!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

P-dan, what made you go with the thornbirds? Aren't they biased ply? They have to be a bitch with pot holes and highway shoulders.

Don't have but want badly (prolly have one by april). they may not be the most capable, but they are damn durable. With my driving style, I'll take durable anyday.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

BTW the old 6x6 got traded in. Now I have a 2011 6x6. 800cc engine instead of 700, longer by about 20" I would guess, and it's full independent suspension instead of the front 4 independent and the last axle solid. The old one road better.









for proof of durability: (jump to a minute 20






New 6x6, old mans crew, and the neighbors 2010 XP. The fourth ranger is my aunts and uncles. It's a sandstone 2011 xp.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

What do you guys think about this 6" suspension lift?
The price is pretty low compared to others...

Got a guy here in town who says he can get this kit and install it for $1,600.

Rough Country lift kit


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

My modest 4x4. Small lift, 31's. Has not been stuck once hunting or in any blizzard we have had. Looking to upgrade next year. The rig has 230K miles, and is still running strong.










My problem is I can't figure out what I want for another truck/suv.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Plowboy said:


> P-dan, what made you go with the thornbirds? Aren't they biased ply? They have to be a bitch with pot holes and highway shoulders.


Got them because A: They looked badass and B: The tire shop I found them at gave them to me for half price because they couldn't get rid of them. They had been special ordered and then the guy buying them backed out. 
They were a weird size--30x11.50"--but Interco's website said they'd fit anywhere from a 8" to 10" wide rim so I went for it. Turned out that they do fit on a 8" wide rim but not well, even though I kept the pressure at a ridiculously low 12PSI all the time they still cupped so badly that the middle of the tire was bald and the outside edge still had 1/4" tread depth when I got rid of them.

Off-road--AWESOME. Massive lugs that self cleaned well, soft material that stuck to rocks like glue. Only time I got stuck was when I sunk it in a mudhole all the way up to the rocker panels. The side lugs worked as advertised, if the amount of mud it would fling into the air was any indication.









On-Road--Fair. Lots of road noise (didn't bother me I just turned the raidio up lol) but surprisingly smooth ride. As with any large bias ply you get a massive amount of sidewall flex so no matter how slow I went into a turn I always had that moment where it felt like the ass end and front were about to swap places, but I got used to it. Even with the poor fit on the rim and the fact that I used them on a daily driver Jeep I got 12,000 miles out of them.

My Verdict--A badass looking tire with badass off-road performance and decent on-road performance. When the Jeep's not a a daily driver anymore I'm going to get some 15x10 rims and buy another set.
--<edit>--
Link to Interco:
http://www.intercotire.com/tires.php?id=16&g=1


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

its a good solid lift for the money but i would go with the long arm kit they give you better flex and i guess they drive alot better on the road


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

wpviper said:


> its a good solid lift for the money


You talkin' about the Rough Country lift?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I've had or have every model tire from ITC(swampers) thronebirds are the worst, not sayn they're bad but swamper definitely makes way better tires. Iroks are badass, Ltb & Sw are insane tires, damn near bullet-proof! These three along with boggers, & the original TSl's will throw fist sized mud clumps from tread cleaning themselves. Ltb or Iroks & 5-8lbs of air will be unstoppable & 2nd to none. Bias ply are the only way to go.its all I'll buy.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I have a Toyota Land Cruiser 70 series, an 08' FZJ71 with the 4.5l 1FZ-FE engine to be precise. It has a few mods, front and rear bullbars, snorkel, 3"+ lift, 33" MT tires and some other misc stuff:

Straight fromt he dealership









After a few mods









New and current bullbar









Dirty









Showing off his new roof rack









It's currently for sale because I'm looking for an 80 series, I need more space. But I love this vehicle, it's very fun to drive.

r1dermon: I'd love to see more pics of the Willys, it looks awesome.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Cool drives everybody!


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

piranha dan,how do those thornbirds do in the mud?i had some that did like sh*t but did good in sand,but i had mine on an '85 bronco xlt


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

yeah spend alittle more if your going to do a new lift and go with rough countrys long arm kit


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

wpviper said:


> yeah spend alittle more if your going to do a new lift and go with rough countrys long arm kit


I appreciate it man...
Meeting with the guy today about it.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

muskielover1 said:


> piranha dan,how do those thornbirds do in the mud?i had some that did like sh*t but did good in sand,but i had mine on an '85 bronco xlt


The only time I got it stuck with those tires on it was buried to the rocker panels, and if I'd had a locker in the rear I bet I could've still powered through it. 
Finally figured out what I was doing wrong, file sizes on the rest of those pics was too big. Shrunk them with MS Paint.








Here's a couple I took before I painted the fenders or put on the rest of the trim package:
View attachment 198155

View attachment 198157

And here's a few of what it looks like now, except for the Thornbirds being gone. Damn I miss those tires. 
View attachment 198158

View attachment 198159

View attachment 198160


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

im wondering if they do better on a lighter truck like yours....or maybe just circumstances.i liked my boggers on the rear and my TSLs on the front.
it seems the heavier the truck,the more"pizza cutter"tire you need.
my favorite mud/anything tire was the BF mud terrains.those things kick ass in EVERYTHING and can run them on the street too.kuhmo makes a very close version of them aswell.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I just booked an appointment to have 1.5" spring spacers installed next weekend.

Dirty cheap way to gain a tad more height and tire clearance IMO.

We'll see how it goes.
At least it's cheap, quick & easy... and not a major commitment like ripping the 4" lift off and replacing it with a 6".


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Here's a pic of the Sea Turtle yesterday at Mt. Bachelor...


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

hey P man did you check out this link I posted about the rear https://secure.aev-conversions.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=NTH23030AA


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> I just booked an appointment to have 1.5" spring spacers installed next weekend.
> 
> Dirty cheap way to gain a tad more height and tire clearance IMO.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with those, or body lifts imho, I was just cautioning you about them because you mentioned Aesthetics being important. 
One thing I forgot before--if you do do a body lift make sure the hardware (bolts, washers etc) is grade 10, DO NOT cheap out on the hardware. What I did was buy a cheap kit then went to NAPA with the junk grade six sh*t it came with, and told them I wanted these parts but not junk. When you increase the length of the bolts, you put extra force on them, and cheap bolts can actually shear off if you beat on them hard enough.
I once saw a Jeep at a car show that had a 3" body lift and 2" spring spacer lift. Guy had to do a few mods to make everything work (steering, the transfer case cable, and the fuel filler hose are 3 things I remember) but all in all I think the dude spend maybe $400 and got 5" of lift. It didn't look pretty but it made room for a set of 35's.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You can get spring lift 4-5" for 400$ there's badass spring perch lifts that can be dialed from 1"-3" lift with hydraulic or air bump stops built in. Your lift shouldn't have been to hard to take back off not like it was factory hardware that hasn't been taken off yet. Might check your shocks after the spring spacers are added to be sure the aren't pulled apart to far.


----------



## syclone (Sep 24, 2005)

been having some fun with this


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

just put my new door decals on what do you think


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Lookin' great man!
Kinda looks like the Jeep in my avatar.

What kinda lift(s) and size tires you got on that thing?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

wpviper said:


> just put my new door decals on what do you think


As long as you look like this guy you can pull off the stickers, if not you should remove them. Still I like what you've done.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

wpviper said:


> well is ever changing right now its a 4 inch rough country and 1 inch body lift 35 inch bfg km2s metal cloak front high arch tube fenders smity bulit xrc rear bumper and tire carrier my metal cloak front bumper is in the mail now I will have to get so newer pics. when I get that on


P man you been drinking lol its the same jeep just with the doors and top on and new fenders and tires


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ah... right you are my good man... didn't recognize it at first.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Just put 2" on my Jeep with rubber coil spacers...
Looks okay, not as cool as I kinda expected...
Now needs bigger tires IMO.









Also, it vibrates while going down the road...
NOT cool...

I'll post a pic soon.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Just put 2" on my Jeep with rubber coil spacers...
> Looks okay, not as cool as I kinda expected...
> Now needs bigger tires IMO.
> 
> ...


First thing that comes to mind is your driveline angle is now too steep and it's playing hell with your U-Joints. Did that lift come with anything that let you adjust the pinion angle?


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

way to derail a sweet thread... you better put a hot bitch in front of or on that jeep or GTHO


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Criley said:


> way to derail a sweet thread... you better put a hot bitch in front of or on that jeep or GTHO


Wrong thread idiot.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

How's the power with the 35"tires? If you still have stock gears there'll probably be a noticeable decrease in power from jumping up to 37"ers. Do you have slip-yoke eliminator kit on yet?some added driveshaft length can be had here if your still running slip-yoke driveshaft.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ive always wanted a 4x4, love them, they are alot of fun. but i cant afford to have two cars plus i do love my luxary sports cars so im gonna stick with my jag for now until i have some cash to go and pick up a 4x4 and do it up some what

some of the members here have great looking ones







keep on sharing guys


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> way to derail a sweet thread... you better put a hot bitch in front of or on that jeep or GTHO


Wrong thread idiot.
[/quote]


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

muskielover1 said:


> way to derail a sweet thread... you better put a hot bitch in front of or on that jeep or GTHO


Wrong thread idiot.
[/quote]











































[/quote]
HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice, Zippa!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm not sure who it was on here who suggested to me that I put some "tiger stripes" on my Jeep, but after consideration, I'm having my design team look into it.

Not "tiger" stripes really, more of like massive claw marks digging into the doors.

Who was it that came up with idea anyway?
Wanted to thank you for the suggestion.

I'll post pics if I get it done, I think it would be an element that would put the thing into the "over the top" category.



























Something along these lines, only cooler.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Picture some bold black claw marks going down the doors of this thing... whadaya think?


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

^ Don't do it...it looks way to much like the Monster logo. I think your truck is nice the way it is now !


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I thought about the Monster thing... I don't wanna look like I'm representing the energy drink...









I'll see what my designer comes up with and post it.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Antagonize a grizzly bear and get some real claw marks dawg.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey Pman, check this out ! I just got back from Botswana a few days ago and I saw some crazy 4x4's over there. This one is the coolest I've seen ! I believe they're rental trucks used for some safari trips. I couldn't imagine how much fun I'd have driving one of those in the snow here...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

The grizzley idea is something I'll take into serious consideration.









matc, those trucks are insane!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I think I can avoid looking like an advertisement for Monster Energy Drink by having each door with 4 rips/claw marks instead of Monster's 3.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> The grizzley idea is something I'll take into serious consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep and I guess fuel consumption must be insane too though









btw I agree, 4 claws would be better


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I said tiger/zebra stripes. Like a doc-tary. Safari look. I though blk stripes over whole thing really make her stand out.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Those safari trucks suk! You guys wanna see real trucks. Top truck challenge. & Tuff truck challenge. They're two different events. Crazy, insane trucks! Fuel injected 572ci motored trucks against wall climbing 600hp 4.0 jeeps.driving through what's called the tank trap.bunch of hills, cracks, ponds 6' deep.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Tuff truck challenge is held in attica Ind. Has concrete walls & a full pipe(think 1/2 for skateboards but full pipe)for jeeps ect. Top truck challenge is in cali with the famous tank trap.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ah yes, Bruner... should have know it was you who had the idea.









Yeah, my designer is working on something and should have a proof for me to view early in the week.
Lookin' forward to seein' what he comes up with.
The guy's a creative genius.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cool can't wait to check it out. I have a white xj with blk stripes & I painted a buddy's green xj with brown stripes. I still prefer good ol flat blk though.lol


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Right on... you're the first one I'll show it to when I get the proof.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Haha, I seen this and thought of p-man and his jeep for some reason.

Just read the OP's post and the first response! Hahaha (LINK)


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

0S1R1S said:


> Haha, I seen this and thought of p-man and his jeep for some reason.
> 
> Just read the OP's post and the first response! Hahaha (LINK)


Oh my god man... that is EPIC!









I'm gonna show it to my chickie, she'll get a huge kick out of it, 'cause she's the type of girl who is out there with me getting dirty, playin' ball with me, diggin' the Jeep out when it gets stuck, goin' fishing, etc... and then when we go out at night, she cleans up, gets dressed nice and is the hottest chick walkin' in the room.









That's an insanely funny Jeep thread... that link is going in my archives.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

edit: Just showed it to her and she laughed her ass off.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i have a chevy blazer but im more into the rc 4x4s take a look

My link






the gry jeep is not mine. the chevy blazer is my 1:1


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet! RC's are badass. I have a few Revo's


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

hey P man check out my new front bumper and tail lights


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> I have a few Revo's


they are not scale though. totally different


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah I have baja trucks to your rockcrawlers


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Sweet! RC's are badass. I have a few Revo's


Never got into RC's. Didn't know what a revo was, so I looked a video up.. Man this video makes them look bad ass. I want one.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Man they badass! Turbos, roll cages, beadlock rims. I can stop a base of tree n drive up it bout 3-4' & goose it, & backflip off n back on its wheels. Goose it standing still it'll backflip, if to much traction. Jado is badass but 2wheel drive.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i dont have option and im having a hard time uploading pics WTF


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

wpviper said:


> hey P man check out my new front bumper and tail lights


Damn nice!









I love everything about that Jeep you've got there. 
It's a work of art... it belongs in the Louvre!









Some buddies of mine and I are gonna get up to Mt. Bachelor tomorrow afternoon for some offroad snow drivin'.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen. Lol


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

thats sweet i wish i had some trails close all the snow is on the side of the road and i cant drive on it


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. Lol


It didn't happen.









Ended up having to work today... ah well... next time.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

My xj is getting a heart transplant. 4.0 stroker, new header, Injector upgrade, jeepspeed roll cage, & herculiner coated interior.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's awesome man... 
Just in time for Spring!

You're pretty stoked I bet, eh?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh yeah! Sweet 900+ acre offroad park 1/2hr away. Checkout SMORR. on you-tube. Disney Ok. Is 2hrs away with a well known park. Another park 2hrs east & a forth park couple hours south by Littlerock Ark.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

The 2010 top truck challenge is up on you-tube now also. Definitely worth a look. There's 10 trucks that readers pic from around the world.mostly US & Canada though. Walk around, 0-60,60-0, hillclimb, tow test(pulling full dumptruck up dirt hill),obstical course, frame twister, rock garden, & the famous Tank Trap.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Woohoo picked up my jeep motor from engine builder today. Put couple costs of paint on it, black of course! Now just waiting for bomb proof motor mounts, stainless ceramic coated header, dodge neon injectors & a couple more goodies to show up in mail. Soon the ol xj will be ready for another 250K miles & stronger than ever. 8.8 ford exploder disc brake rear end upgrade coming soon!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Extreme triple threat 3 row aluminum radiator with 3 electric fans.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeepspeed roll cage & T3T4 turbo time.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Damn man, you're really kickin' ass with that thing!









That Jeep's gonna be insane!


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

back to the top we need some summer updates


----------

